# 2021 Blazer 675 Ultimate Bay



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

2021 Blazer Bay 675 Ultimate Bay powered by a 300hp Mercury ProXS. Options include an ultimate console, black powder coated aluminum, aft seat and backrest, Premium Avenier bucket seats, 10" hydraulic jack plate powder coated, Dual 10' Power Pole Blade, Lenco trim tabs, tow tone deck, stainless steel prop and cleats, aluminum trailer w/ spare tire. Ask for Sonny for pricing and more information:dance:


----------



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

Call Sonny at 361-651-2628:dance:


----------

